# My smoker got a little warm, but the cheese is still good....



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2021)

Extra sharp Tillamok,  Swiss and  Pepperjack.

I will choke it down..  HAHAHAHAHA....










2 rows of my dust tri mix....



..


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 22, 2021)

The extra sharp, (the black wrap?) is my favorite.   I also like Kerrygold cheddar.


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 22, 2021)

Spot on ! Love me some smoked cheese. All ya gotta do is wipe the oils off with a paper towel, the color gives it character.

HT


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks great! 

Tillamook Cheese is the best!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks good Dave


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 22, 2021)

Nice job Dave!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 22, 2021)

Nothing at all wrong with that cheese. Looks good to me.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks good DaveO

Nothing wrong there.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 22, 2021)

looks good dave,


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks fine, Dave. But at least you can positively tell where your "hot spot" is now.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 22, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Extra sharp Tillamok,  Swiss and  Pepperjack.
> 
> I will choke it down..  HAHAHAHAHA....
> 
> ...


Looks to me like the Swiss was hardest hit? I wonder if that’s because it’s not as dry as the cheddar or Jack?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks to me like the Swiss was hardest hit? I wonder if that’s because it’s not as dry as the cheddar or Jack?



I think so.....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Looks fine, Dave. But at least you can positively tell where your "hot spot" is now.



You got that right.....


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2021)

Awesome Dave.  I am out, gotta do some very soon.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 22, 2021)

I did my first smoked cheese about a month ago when the evening temps where in the 50's.


hoity toit said:


> Spot on ! Love me some smoked cheese. All ya gotta do is wipe the oils off with a paper towel, the color gives it character.
> 
> HT


Wiping oil off the cheese means over temperature  smoking.  You are breaking the cheese.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 22, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I did my first smoked cheese about a month ago when the evening temps where in the 50's.
> Wiping oil off the cheese means over temperature  smoking.  You are breaking the cheese.


Right.  I use a sawdust tray so I have 5 or 6 hour smoke times and turn by cheese once or twice.  In the early stages of overheating there will be a slight transfer to your fingers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2021)

All look mighty Flavorful from here, Dave!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

